# Agx Question



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I just bought a set of H&R springs ...

I am looking to get struts.. my question is 
can I run the b13 front agx's to gain travel back with the h&R 's?

or should i just run b14 all around?


Bobby


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

yes get the b13 fronts, you will be all good
you gotta let me know what you think of the H&R's

i love mine
why did you decide on them?
O


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

first off .. I like the 1.5f 1.4 rear idea .. .gives you that tad bit over the prokits... then I read all your posts on the sr20 forum 
I also am going for the koni bumpstops being they are only 55 shipped... 

I just wish I knew the spring rates for the H&R..

i was going to wait for the b14 hyperco but it does not look like they will be ready anytime this year 

BTW is there anything else I can get to regain travel ?


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

Motivational rear shock mounts will add about an inch of travel to the rear i believe. just make sure you get the ones designated for stock-type springs, not coilovers.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Getting b13 agx's up front wont do anything unless you are using coilovers.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

even if the b13 fronts are about an inch shorter?? and does it really have to be coil overs only????


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

so GC's are the only type that will accept b13 front struts...
I thought it was springs as well???


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

The b13 are not only shorter, but the spring perch is lower. That sorta cancels out the affect. Thats why you use coilovers to set the perch with the same spindle-to-perch relationship as a B14 strut. Look here: second post http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=15361


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks:cheers: 
so i just need to buy b14 front struts....

but is there anything else i can do to regain travel in the front?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

No, not really. Unless you want to scrap the whole GC/AGX deal and buy real suspension for about the same price.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

You cannot buy a *REAL SUSPENSION* for anywhere near the price of struts. Imagine the effort and cost needed to weld up a front cradle to accept upper and lower A-arms with separate dampers (like Honda).


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Guess I should have been more clear. What I meant was a set-up with shortened dampers. You are right McStrut suspension does have its drawbacks when compared to SLA.


----------

